# Water pump torque spec.



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

Does anybody have the torque spec for bolting the water pump to the block? And for the 12mm reverse thread bolt for the water pump belt?


----------



## Stocco (Mar 19, 2016)

htr said:


> Does anybody have the torque spec for bolting the water pump to the block? And for the 12mm reverse thread bolt for the water pump belt?


On which car? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## usphisics (Feb 17, 2017)

I also need it. It is for a TSI 2.0t engine that A4 and some Passats and Jettas use.


Thanks....


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

TSI


----------



## MontyTrio (Nov 1, 2014)

I also need this info.. replacing the water pump in my 2012 VW CC with 2.0 TSI CBFA engine. Anyone know these torque specs?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

post #4


----------



## JerseyJoe (Oct 18, 2018)

Was there any update on this? I have to replace my water pump.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's what I got for the 2..0t FSI: https://blogvager.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/10-audi_a3_qsb_web.pdf

*It covers other engines as well*, and it also states a general torque for each of the bolt sizes for each section.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Good reference material


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

The pump to block torque is 15Nm. That link for torque specs I gave also covers CBFA/CCTA engines. The coolant specs are on page 31.

The TSI torque spec on the drive gear mounting bolt is 10 Nm plus 90 degrees while holding the crank with a 24mm. Also, that one bolt at the drive gear is LH thread. Here's one DIY; https://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75491

I get why you want to do this yourself...estimates can be near $2k usd. Study the job well before beginning.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Butcher said:


> Good reference material


I recommend doing what I did and download it just in case it should ever disappear from the WEB. Because yeah, loads of good stuff in that one.


----------

